# How much to feed 8 month old on adult food?



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi folks,

My puppy has been on adult food since about 3 months of age. After going through hospitalization for bacteria overgrowth the vet had us put him on some perscription diet in an attempt to get some firm stools. The food we settled on is Hill's ID. We have tried switching foods to something higher in quality but nothing has worked for him yet. We will continue trying but Hill's has given him his best stools (about 80% firm).

Since adult food doesn't advise a person on how much to feed a puppy we have been feeding him 6 cups a day for....well, for at least the last few months. The vet doesn't seeem like an expert in feeding amount either. 

*I am interested in hearing how much others have fed their pups of the same age if they were fed adult food.* :help: As of right now I have no idea when to start reducing his feeding quantity. He's not hungry in the morning so we feed him 3 cups twice a day currently.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My 10 month old gets 4-5 cups of Orijen a day, but it's LBP. When we were feeding BB and NOW she still got 4-5 cups a day so I'd say that seems to be a fine amount here at least.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie has been on adult food since he started eating kibble. I feed him by what the weight requirements say on the bag. He eats twice a day, so I split it into two feedings. Right now he needs 5 cups a day for his weight, so 2 1/2 cups twice a day.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've never fed puppy food either- sounds as though you're right in there on the amounts


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I think I might have read on one of the bags of food that I should double the recommended feeding amount for puppies so that's what we've been doing.

I'm just not sure when to start gearing back the amount. Since GSD's always look lean at this age my natural reaction is to keep feeding larger quantities.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake gets 3 1/2 cups a day of adult kibble and some RAW.


----------

